# Contacts & Friends



## blhowes (May 16, 2008)

Lately, I've gotten messages from various PBers requesting to be added to their Friends list. I was honored, considered it a privilege, and accepted.

I was curious, though, about that particular function of the board. How do I put this? Besides making a list, what is it used for?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2008)

I dunno. I don't see much utility in it other than having a list of people I normally contact via PM. I think there might be some functionality associated with it but I've never looked into it.


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2008)

It makes it easier to spy on those people when they're online --stalking them from forum to forum and dogging their steps until they notice and acknowledge the vital role you have in their life.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 16, 2008)

py3ak said:


> It makes it easier to spy on those people when they're online --stalking them from forum to forum and dogging their steps until they notice and acknowledge the vital role you have in their life.


----------



## blhowes (May 16, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I dunno. I don't see much utility in it other than having a list of people I normally contact via PM. I think there might be some functionality associated with it but I've never looked into it.


Using it for contacting people you normally contact via PM is useful. I knew it had to serve some purpose, just wasn't sure what that purpose was.

Thanks, Rich.


----------



## blhowes (May 16, 2008)

py3ak said:


> It makes it easier to spy on those people when they're online --stalking them from forum to forum and dogging their steps until they notice and acknowledge the vital role you have in their life.


When I first asked about the function, I didn't think it served any useful purpose. Thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## py3ak (May 16, 2008)

Just remember, if you're on my list it means I'm watching you....


----------



## blhowes (May 16, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Just remember, if you're on my list it means I'm watching you....



 ...I'm on his list...


----------



## a mere housewife (May 16, 2008)

It's very unnerving, isn't it.


----------

